# Alternate Slimline Style Nib-Ends



## JD Combs Sr (May 23, 2012)

Got a customer request recently for a bullet pen with a standard slim-line nib-end in gunmetal grey(don't ask me).  Not a problem I am thinking until I get it together and try to put in my Parker style refill.  Duh:redface: it doesn't fit, imagine that.  Well, I refuse to use a cross style refill in my custom pens unless they are actually slim-lines.  Question: Does anyone know of a slimline style pen that uses a Parker refill.  The slimline nib-end IS a perfect fit for the end of a 3006 cartridge case so using the SLPro or similar is not an option.  IF I can't come up with a Parker-SL-Nib-End then I will try turning the tip down on one and re-drilling it for a Parker and hope I don't mess up the finish too bad.  The photo is one I took to send to the customer showing him the problem with his request.


----------



## KenV (May 23, 2012)

I have not found that magic combination.  Using tubes - it takes 8mm or larger for the parker ink cartridge.  

There are a few "dark"  bullets on the market in 0.308 diameters and bullets can be rigged to work through the back end of the casing.  

This may be the time to allow the customer to be correct -- and make it with a cross style writing end.


----------



## hewunch (May 23, 2012)

If you have a collet chuck you can drill out the nib so it will fit.


----------



## its_virgil (May 24, 2012)

JD Combs Sr said:


> Got a customer request recently for a bullet pen with a standard slim-line nib-end in gunmetal grey(don't ask me). Not a problem I am thinking until I get it together and try to put in my Parker style refill. Duh:redface: it doesn't fit, imagine that. Well, I refuse to use a cross style refill in my custom pens unless they are actually slim-lines.


 
Maybe you should rethink this decision...especially if you want to make this custome pen. I see nothing wrong with cross type refills....just use a quality cross type refill. 



JD Combs Sr said:


> Question: Does anyone know of a slimline style pen that uses a Parker refill.


 
By slimline style if you mean using a 7mm tube then the answer is no as far as I know...but I don't know it all.



JD Combs Sr said:


> The slimline nib-end IS a perfect fit for the end of a 3006 cartridge case so using the SLPro or similar is not an option. IF I can't come up with a Parker-SL-Nib-End then I will try turning the tip down on one and re-drilling it for a Parker and hope I don't mess up the finish too bad. The photo is one I took to send to the customer showing him the problem with his request.


 
Unless I'm missing something I see no problem with the customer's request. It is quite doable but you will have to use a cross refill on this custom non-slimline pen. I hope you find a solution and I wish you well.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## JD Combs Sr (May 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your comments.  I thought there would not be enough meat left on the nib end to drill a larger hole but I was able to re-drill the holes to fit the Parker refills.  The pens actually turned out pretty nice.  Here are some pics.

This is what the final sub-assembly looked like with the Parker.  (Osborne is the customer's last name.)


The end of the nib section.


Resizing the ID of the cartridge neck by soldering in 7mm and 8mm tubing.


I had to add some internal ribbing to the 8mm tubing to center the 7mm.
I have two pipe cutters.  One of them I dulled the blade on a grinding wheel and it makes a great "ribber".


The combo was a nice snug fit into the neck of the cartridge.


The results of the ID change after soldering and doing a little machining.  The SL nib pressed right into it.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (May 27, 2012)

Here are the final results.


----------



## theidlemind (May 27, 2012)

Very nice outcome and pretty ingenious. 
I like the ribbing tool, bet your last dollar I will have one of those in my kit.


----------



## its_virgil (May 27, 2012)

Nice work. It's a good thing you ignored my advice:biggrin: and found a workable solution. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Dustygoose (May 28, 2012)

Nice solution to a request.  Very nice work


----------



## JD Combs Sr (May 30, 2012)

*How to get the right length?*

I received a PM question on how I fit the tranny to the case and got the right length for the refill.  I am posting my answer here so others can see and also posting some more photos.  

"I turned down a cigar center coupler(available from Wood-n-Whemsies)  to fit a 5/16" hole i milled into the case through the primer.  I  pressed it in incrementally until I had the right protrusion of the  refill point."  

Edit:  Just a note on the case.  The case was from a fired blank.  The blank was the type with a crimped end where the bullet would normally be.  The crimping and subsequent re-straightening of the neck usually splits the neck length wise at several of the crimps.  I turned off about 3/32" from the end of the neck to remove much of the splitting before resizing the ID of the neck.  The resizing not only narrows the neck down to the SL nib tenon but soldering of the tubes reinforces any remaining splitting.   Removing the 3/32" also allows the couplers first shoulder after its threads to be pressed into a near flush line with base of the case when using the slimline nib.

Hope this answers the question and is helpful to others as well.

This is the unmodified cigar center coupler that the tranny screws onto.  My apologies for the out of focus pics.:redface:


I screwed the coupler into a tranny then chuck the combo up in a collet chuck on my metal lathe.  The coupler is brass so it could be done on a wood lathe as well.


I turned it down so that it was a press fit into the 5/16" hole I milled into the brass case.  (BTW I say milled because I drilled it on my metal lathe using a 5/16"x60* center drill.  The few times I have tried a jobber or other bit the hole was not true and centered even if I started it with a pilot.)


----------

